# TOMB 1: A New Beginning



## Trela (Jan 11, 2010)

Hosted by:
*Trela
Spirit
bcb*

*<big><big><big>The TOMB 1 Chatroom!</big></big></big>*

What's up, my fellow Smash buddies! Are yoll ready for the start of the TOMB Series? Thought so! This is the first Tournament in TOIC 2010, TOMB 1! This thread will be the base center for TOMB 1, from brackets, to rounds and matches, to questions, and even to just spectating! So without further ado, let's begin!

*BEFORE SIGNING UP FOR THIS TOURNAMENT, YOU MUST READ THIS THREAD:*

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7313536/1/#new

*Tournament Date*: January 29th - March 1st

*<big>Sign Ups</big>*

When you sign up, you promise to do the following:

1. To stay active as long as this Tournament is in progress.
2. To go into the Chatroom to complete your matches.
3. To complete your matches with your opponent if they cannot make it into the Chatroom on the recommended day.

The Bell Tree Forums

- Trela
- bcb
- Fillfall
- Marcus
- Josh.
- cornymikey
- Hub12
- Azila
- Sarc
- Waluigi
- andyisjudo
- Silverstorms
- Toad Kart 64
- John102
- Zay+
- Mrmr
- Joe (PM Trela)

Neoseeker Forums

- Orlando
- AlMoStLeGeNdArY
- Denver1313
- Poncho_Mole
- Power of Slash
- Menkoy
- Boxxy
- Tankzortz
- Cero
- Slicer
- Evil elmo
- Naruto Boy
- Agent C
- Rust

Brawl Domain

- BHBane
- hcfwesker
- Spirit
- sergi0720
- miguel13669
- engeloe4
- IkeEruption
- PMC66
- diamondj09
- Katsu
- Axelpurplemissle<3
- popstar101
- Vio
- Crazy
- Detfan
- victor nevarez
- ParawkaSaiyan64
- heartlessassassinx
- Akito
- qandil

Smashboards

- Zen
- Shadowfirex100
- mcmuff1nman
- Paladin77
- Sonic Storm
- Smooooooom
- pickle962

AllisBrawl

- ChocoNaner
- dabuz
- Raffi-X
- 8Bitman
- Atomsk
- Flareneos

*Note:* TOMB 1 is over! Look below for the Results!


----------



## Trela (Jan 11, 2010)

*<big><big><big><big>TOMB 1: Results</big></big></big></big>*
Finally! After sending hundreds of PM's to people and helping everyone complete their matches, it's finally done! Now before I continue on, I would just like to say that hosting this Tournament was really fun. I got to meet a lot of new players and learned how to not host a successful Tournament! I will go over with you the main points in TOMB 1, with some statistics!

*<big><big>1. TOMB 1 Bracket Results</big></big>*

1: dabuz - (Olimar / (Samus)
2: Raffi-X - (ROB)
3: Trela - (Lucario)
4: Rust - (Olimar)
5: Boxxy - (Snake) / (MK)
5: 8Bitman - (ROB)
7: Slicer - (Toon Link)
7: Spirit - (Snake)
9: cornymikey - (Luigi) / (MK)
9: Zen - (Kirby) / (Olimar)
9: Akito - (Snake)
9: Smooooooom - (Ice Climbers)
13: AlMoStLeGeNdArY
13: Crazy
13: Vio 
13: bcb
17: John102
17: Denver1313
17: Sonic Storm
17: Hub12
17: andyisjudo
17: Shadowfirex100
17: BHBane
17: diamondj09
25: Detfan
25: mcmuff1nman
25: Menkoy
25: Flareneos
25: Silverstorms
25: Zay+
25: Azila
25: Axelpurplemissle<3
33: qandil
33: Fillfall
33: heartlessassassinx
33: Marcus
33: Orlando
33: miguel13669
33: Atomsk
33: ParawkaSaiyan64
33: Josh.
33: Agent C
33: pickle962
33: popstar101
33: Waluigi
33: hcfwesker
33: Cero
33: Poncho_Mole
49: Tankzortz
49: Sarc
49: Katsu
49: Joe
49: victor nevarez
49: Mrmr
49: Toad Kart 64
49: Power of Slash
49: IkeEruption
49: PMC66
49: engeloe4
49: Paladin77
49: ChocoNaner
49: sergi0720
49: Evil elmo
49: Naruto Boy

TOMB 1 Bracket Image: http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3849/tomb1.gif

*Note:* If I got any of the characters wrong, please tell me!

There you have it. The Results for TOMB 1. Some of the placings may not come to you as a shock, but there was some upsets in the Bracket. If you would like to take a look at you or another player's matches in the Bracket and how you/they did, just ask me. I've got everything!

With that above statement being said, let's take a look deeper into the Results:

Winner's Bracket
- During Round 1, only 13/32 Sets were played.
- During Winner's Bracket: Round 2, only 4/16 Sets were not played.
- Out of the 15 Sets left, only 2 were not played, 1 having a valid excuse.
- dabuz only lost 2 games the entire Winner's Bracket, them being against Trela and Raffi-X
- Raffi-X 2-0'ed everyone in the Winner's Bracket but dabuz.
- Sonic Storm went game 3, last stock, high % with Trela, almost putting him in the Loser's Bracket.
- ChocoNaner and Atomsk, two very high seeded players in the Bracket, were taken out of TOMB 1 before Winner's Bracket: Round 3 started.

Loser's Bracket
- During Loser's Bracket: Round 1, out of the 16 Sets, not a single one was played.
- During Loser's Bracket: Round 2, only 3/16 Sets were played.
- During Loser's Bracket: Round 3, only 3/8 Sets were played.
- Out of the 22 Sets left, only 3 were not played, 1 having a legit excuse.
- 8Bitman came all the way from Loser's Bracket: Round 2 into 5th place.
- Trela played Boxxy and Rust earlier the day he played them in TOMB 1 and lost to both 3-1, but managed to beat them in TOMB 1.

Other statistics
- 22/64 players did not do a single match in TOMB 1.
- This Tournament took 31 days to complete.
- Out of the 7 International players (in this case, players outside of the US, Canada, and Mexico), only 2 did at least 1 Set.
- There were 6 AiB players, 20 BD players, 14 Neo players, 7 SWF players, and 17 TBT players.
- For Seeding, I gave 4 players 10's, 4 players 9's, 8 players 8's, 16 players 7's, and 32 players 6's.

Due to these statistics, the following players are not permitted to sign up for TOMB 2:

Flareneos
Axelpurplemissle<3
Atomsk
Agent C
Poncho_Mole
Tankzortz
Sarc
Katsu
victor nevarez
Mrmr
Toad Kart 64
Power of Slash
engeloe4
Paladin77
ChocoNaner
Naruto Boy

When TOMB 3 begins, they may once again participate.

*<big><big>2. Ruleset additions and changes in TOIC 2010</big></big>*

After the end of this Tournament, Rules are going to be added and changed in TOIC 2010's Official Ruleset. Here's a list of the additions into the Ruleset:

- International players are NOT allowed to attend TOIC 2010. This is now just for the USA, Canada, and Mexico.
- If it is agreed upon by both players, you and your opponent may play on a Banned Stage.
- Depending on the results of the poll in the TOMB 2 Thread, Norfair and Pitcochat may be removed, and either Corneria, Green Greens, Luigis Mansion, Port Town Aero Drive, Pokemon Stadium 2, or none will be added onto the Stage List.
- You must respond to my PM that I send you every time your match begins. If you do not PM me by the recommended day and time, you will be disqualified.
- I am going to add more Co-Hosts to TOIC 2010. If you think you can help me host these things, shoot me a PM!

Here's a list of of the changes in the Ruleset:

- The first match of the Set must be played on a Neutural Stage. You may or may not use the Stage Striking Rule, which is when each player strikes 2 Stages from the Neutral Stage List and then must play on the last Stage remaining.
- You have to make an account on every Forum that is participating in TOIC 2010. It is helpful for the hosts and even yourself in doing your matches.

Again, more additions or changes may be added to the Rules. I want to make this Tournament easy and relaxing for yoll, but after TOMB 1, the current Ruleset doesn't seem to be working. A more stricter one must be issued!

*<big><big>3. My Shoutoutz!</big></big>*

Here are my Shoutoutz to specific players!

dabuz - Thank you for signing up for my Tournament! It really does mean a lot! We are going to rematch very soon, btw...

Raffi-X - Lol fun games. Your a really good ROB and should've gotten 1st! Good luck next TOMB!

Rust - I was so scared during our Set. You've improved litteraly 100x more than the last time we played at TBT! Thanks for signing up, bud!

Boxxy - F'ing Snake. That Lucario Vs. Snake MU looks horrible for me! I got lucky that Set!

8Bitman - Dayum! 8Bit bringing it back! You did really good this Tournament. You'll do good in TOMB 2!

Spirit - I really do hope you sign up for TOMB 2. BD needs more rep, and your Snake rapes like everything it touches! I'll miss you if you have to quit 

Smoom - How do you 0-to Death someone with a broken arm!?

Mikey - Please stay all Luigi, now. I respect that you despise MK now.

bcb - You did good, my boy! You should make Top 12 next TOMB 

Crazy - You shocked me this Tournament! You made some upsets!

John - You did pretty good, bud! Keep it up!

Hub - My son.

Zay - When you starting playing more in these Tournaments, believe me, you'll get much better!

Everyone else - Hopefully I see you all in TOMB 2! See yoll later!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2010)

Ohh, I get it now.

Sign me up.


----------



## bcb (Jan 12, 2010)

It's finally arrived. And I've never been more ready. Sign me up.

Question: I gotta IRL tourney on the 30th, will that be a big problem for round one?

O, and sign me up as bcb for TBT, please.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 12, 2010)

I readed the other thing and can you say the time the chatroom will be open GMT please. And I want to join.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Sign me up pl0x


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll sign up


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I'll sign up


I'd lol if I met you first round


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha Yeah, It'll be a close match,


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would depend. It could be tight, you could win easily or I could win easily, which is why it would be an epic match


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 12, 2010)

sign me up.
And what chat?


----------



## Trela (Jan 12, 2010)

bcb: Yeah, it should be fine. Just remember to PM your opponent about it so you fight before the day you go! That is, if this Tournament gets enough sign ups by this Saturday...

Fillfall: Sure! I'll go figure that out for ya.

Mikey: It'll most likely be the AiB Tournament Chatroom. Not sure yet.

Also, TBT will NOT be seeded next to TBT, so do not worry about playing your buddies early!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Yeah, it should be fine. Just remember to PM your opponent about it so you fight before the day you go! That is, if this Tournament gets enough sign ups by this Saturday...
> 
> Fillfall: Sure! I'll go figure that out for ya.
> 
> ...


Ok. Can you post GMT time on the Chatroom thing in TOIC, because almost half the TBT people will be GMT :/


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 12, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> bcb: Yeah, it should be fine. Just remember to PM your opponent about it so you fight before the day you go! That is, if this Tournament gets enough sign ups by this Saturday...
> 
> Fillfall: Sure! I'll go figure that out for ya.
> 
> ...


awwwwww.
I hate AiB


----------



## bcb (Jan 12, 2010)

I think chatango would be better.

Chatango is used by Brawl Domain and we used to use it, I think it would probably work out better... I don't really think that many people will sign up from AiB anyway.

Edit: Trela, I thought you said Kilex quit brawl! xD


----------



## Elliot (Jan 12, 2010)

DAMN IT! Am i too late? o_e


----------



## Trela (Jan 12, 2010)

KLC: Read the Tournament Date in the OP, bro.

bcb: Maybe. I was thinking that also, since everyone will then have to make an AiB account. We shall see!

I'm kinda sad that AiB or Smashboards haven't signed up yet. I hope they do!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 12, 2010)

>.>
Kay, Sign me up.
Edit:
Who the hell is KLC?


----------



## Fontana (Jan 13, 2010)

Sign me up.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

sry i was not online a lot had to study for some big tests 

so trela sign me up 

and anyone wanna brawl at 12:30pm

lol have school big english midterm


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 13, 2010)

You can sign me up Trela.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> You can sign me up Trela.


Dang, now that's first,second and third place out the window 

Off Topic: Do you mind brawling with me Silver now, I've recently changed my maim from Lucario to Meta Knight, and just want to test him out


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sign me up, Trela.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

(same question) anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> (same question) anyone wanna brawl?


Does anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

I wanna test my infinate replays online, I wanna see if it's alright. Brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I wanna test my infinate replays online, I wanna see if it's alright. Brawl?


Sure i'll brawl you


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get online, then.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
newbie + meta knight = spam


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, I don't spam tornado and drill or whatever it's called 

Maybe you could give me some advice over PM on how to use him, seeing as he's your main?


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using MK. O:

I already have enough secondaries and stuff but this gives me more options.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love killing CPUs with MK.

Wall of Fairs >: D


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont spam drill.
Use dairs. Use shuttle loops, event though theyre really cheap.
You probably spam more dsmashes because you usually fight on the ground.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 13, 2010)

trela, brawl?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are dairs, and shuttle loops are Up+B right?

Thanks


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dairs are down aerial attacks. :O
yep.
Brawl?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRAWL?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that was directed at mean lol >_<

Sorry, no can do. It's gone 10 here and I have school tomorrow  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa? ten? oh, its alright.


----------



## Fontana (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl?


i'll brawl you waluigi


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

HAR HAR HAR SIGN ME UP PL0X


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

Anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 13, 2010)

Trelers, sign me up. Now that I'm signed up, I'm co-host! Yeppie!! ^-^


----------



## Trela (Jan 13, 2010)

Dang, TBT! Looks like yoll really want to play Brawl now!

Sign ups have been doing great its first two days (except for SWF and AiB). If this Tournament reaches 64 entrants before Sunday, I won't have to the Tournament. Though if I do move it, I can get the possibility of even MORE sign ups...

Keep it going, TBT!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

I need $20.


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

[quote="Toon]
I need $20.[/quote]What the *censored.3.0* I haven't seen you in forever.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]
> I need $20.


What the *censored.3.0* I haven't seen you in forever.[/quote]Didnt have a computer til christmas.


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

Toon][quote="John102 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]
> I need $20.


What the *censored.3.0* I haven't seen you in forever.[/quote]Didnt have a computer til christmas.[/quote]What were you using before?

You need to sign up, from what I remember you were pretty good.


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

...where the hell is Horus?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt have a computer til christmas.[/quote]What were you using before?

You need to sign up, from what I remember you were pretty good.[/quote]My brawl's been broken since like 4 months ago.


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

Toon][quote="John102 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt have a computer til christmas.[/quote]What were you using before?

You need to sign up, from what I remember you were pretty good.[/quote]My brawl's been broken since like 4 months ago. [/quote]Get a new disk, you'll be glad you did, there are so many good brawlers on TBT now, and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Jan 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brawl's been broken since like 4 months ago. [/quote]Get a new disk, you'll be glad you did, there are so many good brawlers on TBT now, and we have a lot of fun.[/quote]been trying to.
And I HAD a computer, but it wouldnt work so i got a laptop

Seen Hub?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

john again i ask you wanna brawl?  Or you bcb?


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> john again i ask you wanna brawl?  Or you bcb?


Doin' hw.


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry Andy, I forgot about this histroy test I have tomorrow, and I have to study A TON or else I'll do horribly.

On a side note, I saw your match with HCFw earlier BCB, not bad...you drained your fsmash though.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Sorry Andy, I forgot about this histroy test I have tomorrow, and I have to study A TON or else I'll do horribly.
> 
> On a side note, I saw your match with HCFw earlier BCB, not bad...you drained your fsmash though.


Oh ypu faced him so did u win? I faced him too but i lost


----------



## Fontana (Jan 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...where the hell is Horus?


MW2.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have hw on a half a day? thats realy werid lol


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

I sent a PM to a certain Mexican brawler, he better sign up now D=<


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Sorry Andy, I forgot about this histroy test I have tomorrow, and I have to study A TON or else I'll do horribly.
> 
> On a side note, I saw your match with HCFw earlier BCB, not bad...you drained your fsmash though.


It's one of the best moves for seperating Icy's.


----------



## John102 (Jan 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I know, but you have to hit them to separate them...xD

Oh well, it was still a good match, I'll have to play you again sometime with wolf, and tink.


----------



## bcb (Jan 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Icy's remind me of melee.

They're that one character that it doesn't matter if you're a stock ahead or behind.

First stock lost, he was ahead a stock. Last, we were tied.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 14, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he used ice climbers? ngeh.
he barely knows how to use them. He just attempts to copy me.

Ive been practicing my mario, luigi, and lucario on AiB. Getting better.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, I've been practicing meh moves with MK. I still think I'm happier with Lucario, but MK is gaining.

I want to Brawl someone soon, see how I've progressed


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 14, 2010)

Been using Marth a bit, he's fun to use. Same with Toon Link.

Still <3 the mother characters though.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 14, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Been using Marth a bit, he's fun to use. Same with Toon ]Aww, I want Mother 4, one of the best game series ever :'(
> 
> OFF TOPIC:Are they going to do another Brawl? If so, Genie (if that's how you spell the guy from Paper Mario, TYD) another Kooper and a Toad should be in it. Oh, and Porky from Earthbound


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 14, 2010)

marth is cheap with fairs.
And toon link is only good if you know how to do that reverse neutral b thing


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey does anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 15, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> marth is cheap with fairs.
> And toon ]Do you know how hard it is to space with Marth properly?
> 
> If you think Marth is cheap, either you're playing people who really know what they're doing or you're not playing the match up right.


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

Marth is really only a cheap character if you're Ness or Lucas. You can always can around Marth's Fair's. He's really weak when above you. If you can get around his sword, you can pretty much take care of him.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Marth is really only a cheap character if you're Ness or Lucas. You can always can around Marth's Fair's. He's really weak when above you. If you can get around his sword, you can pretty much take care of him.


:\

Ness and Lucas <3


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

Trela
Mikey
Silver
Horus
bcb

Best Crew Ever <3


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela
> Mikey
> Silver
> Horus
> ...


ngeh... I dont even know if silver is even good anymore. I bet you or horus could beat him.

And ness and lucas are not good against marth. I dont see how what they can do is different from anyone else.:O


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Silver can always regain his skill.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 15, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This coming from the person who lost in round 1 of the winner's bracket of John's tourney.


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That exactly what I meant.

Ness and Lucas are complete TRASH against Marth.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I still beat Judo with Lucas.


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't know the matchup.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bcb stop johning for me 

He's right he beat me

but i was like not good enough with him yet

Also one thing i wanna brawl you again silver


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither do I.

I'm not learning every match up.....


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you main Ness, and you must know the Marth matchup with him, and it's probably similar to Lucas'.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Trela (Jan 15, 2010)

......

......

The question your probably asking to me is "What's wrong?"

Glad you asked. At Smashboards, well, we MIGHT be getting a special guest at TOMB 1. Dabuz is most likely going to sign up if he can win any prizes from the Circuit. Just so you know, Dabuz is debatable for being one of, if not, *THE BEST ONLINE BRAWLER ON AiB*. To me, AiB = the world lol.

And he brang up a good subject: prizes. I WILL TRY to give Wii Points to the Top players (don't know how many yet) who get the most Trela Points at the end of the Circuit. I've got a long time to get this accomplished, so be expecting it!

Btw guys, I edited the TOIC thread with GMT time for you European players. I also removed the Important Note in this thread, because I JUST realized that next Friday is NOT Jan. 29th. *Wow.*


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel like some friendlies now. Mostly for going MK.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I feel like some friendlies now. Mostly for going MK.


I'll brawl you bcb,also trela wanna brawl with me and bcb if he says yes?u and azila vs me and bcb:?


----------



## bcb (Jan 15, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel like just using MK against you.

Haven't really played a 1v1 using MK against anyone besides you. 

Actually, in them mean time I'll brawl you. If anyone wants to join, feel free.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 15, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk im getting online


----------



## Trela (Jan 15, 2010)

Nah, not right now, guys. I think I'm about to do a Tournament match at Brawl Domain, so no Trel Trel!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 15, 2010)

Actually drop me out Trela,
I'm too bored of brawl ;/


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just ike hax and you know it.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 15, 2010)

Silverstorms, you're scaring me.. I just started to use Marth and sometimes Toonlink! Tee hee.. Elliot, don't be a Horus.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 15, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Silverstorms, you're scaring me.. I just started to use Marth and sometimes Toon]lmao, dont be a horus.
> 
> call of duty is just too addictive for him.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 16, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> ......
> 
> ......
> 
> ...


I want my wii points D :<

I want SSB or Mario Kart 64!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 16, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 16, 2010)

silver, brawl? I'm only asking once then im going to AiB


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey does anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Trela (Jan 16, 2010)

I think we have all the TBT players we need for this Tournament! The only one I can think of is Horus, and he's all over COD now, so forget him!

We should do great, guys, and hopefully have fun at the same time


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 17, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I think we have all the TBT players we need for this Tournament! The only one I can think of is Horus, and he's all over COD now, so forget him!
> 
> We should do great, guys, and hopefully have fun at the same time


So trela is it starting today?

Or you will have the brackets up today?


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way is it starting today. Trela said it's starting the 29th. Today is WAAAAY too soon.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you take me off of the list?


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Zay is in this! 
---------------------------

Zay+


----------



## Trela (Jan 17, 2010)

Hate seeing people drop out, but it's all good. Zay signing up is pretty shocking to me, even though he did join TBT a while ago.

Does Zay still main Wolf? I haven't heard on how he's been doing in Brawl.


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Hate seeing people drop out, but it's all good. Zay signing up is pretty shocking to me, even though he did join TBT a while ago.
> 
> Does Zay still main Wolf? I haven't heard on how he's been doing in Brawl.


I'm pretty sure he'll be using Luigi and Olimar in this tourney.

He now uses:

Luigi
Olimar
Mario
Fox
Captain Falcon

He doesn't really use Wolf anymore, or at least that much.


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Alright, Imma play Zay a bit.

Anyone that wants to join, feel free. (Glares at Trela)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 17, 2010)

Goood luck guys


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of people.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, well, well if it isn't Horus.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Well, well, well if it isn't Horus.


Hi


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Dude, join this tournament, we need you ;( ..


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Dude, join this tournament, we need you ;( ..


MW2 > Brawl


----------



## Roxas (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong sign?


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but sadly I can't edit you're post so thanks


----------



## Roxas (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kkukukukukukukukuku


What level are you on MW2?


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second Prestige, Lvl 28


----------



## Roxas (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawt.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It pretty much proves how much I'm no lifing it (Team Deathmatch is all I do in case some other game gets you more EXP)

But I still suck.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Guys, stay on topic, and talk about Modern Warfare somewhere else, please..


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus, join this. You can play MW2 and Brawl. >:O

I  mean.... look at Silver.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, look at Kilex.. He still kinda plays Brawl, and is upsest with MW2!


----------



## Roxas (Jan 17, 2010)

MW2 is too addicting.

I suck, though. I'm only level 15. 

Okay, now I'll stop.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> MW2 is too addicting.
> 
> I suck, though. I'm only level 15.
> 
> Okay, now I'll stop.


Very addicting <3

@bcb+Azilla: There's no way, I need to play constantly just to keep up with Trela and I haven't played in like weeks. My point is; I'd only be fighting a losing battle and wasting my time.


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure?

I doubt you'd lose your skill for not playing in a few weeks. Just brawl, like... once a week. You'll be fine.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus, that's why you practice! Practice makes perfect. And you shouldn't give up over Trela! Trela just practices 24/7, in fact he's playing right now.. Ugh, he's always on the Wii!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Horus, that's why you practice! Practice makes perfect.


Sister's account again?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sean, why are you thinking that? There's a huge diffrence how me and Albert post. Albert isn't the only encouraging, smart one around the place.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pretty much lose my skill over a day...and besides I wouldn't have enough motivation to practice once a week


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but he's the one with proper grammar.

hurr


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All because I'm 11 doesn't mean I'm stupid.. And grammar increases my chance to become a mod.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 17, 2010)

mof0 with your MW2. I wish I had a PS3.
I want to torrent it for PC, but i dont know how. :O


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but pointing out that you want to increase your chances decreases your chances.

And also, there won't be any new mods for a while.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Sean, the next time you post something mean to me, I'm reporting you.


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

...Horus, you can go ahead and just play MW2 for all I care... but you aren't gonna prove anyone of what you can accomplish. It's a shame to see your potential wasted.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ...Horus, you can go ahead and just play MW2 for all I care... but you aren't gonna prove anyone of what you can accomplish. It's a shame to see your potential wasted.


My Goals
1. Beat a pro
2. Beat or place high in a tourney
3. Have fun
4. Ragequit

Looks like I'm done with this game


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...one less person threatening my chance at some wii points, then.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to watch some Netflix with them? Owait...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Sean, the next time you post something mean to me, I'm reporting you.


I wasn't being mean. I was just stating a fact.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

Just ignore Horus, he just doesn't want to play Brawl anymore, and has moved on to Blood and Gore.

And Sean, you started out saying that I have inproper grammar, I meant rude. And please stop posting in random places just to increase you're amount of posts.


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Just ignore Horus, he just doesn't want to play Brawl anymore, and has moved on to Blood and Gore.
> 
> And Sean, you started out saying that I have inproper grammar, I meant rude. And please stop posting in random places just to increase *your* amount of posts.


Ironically fixed.


----------



## Horus (Jan 17, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Just ignore Horus, he just doesn't want to play Brawl anymore, and has moved on to Blood and Gore.
> 
> And Sean, you started out saying that I have inproper grammar, I meant rude. And please stop posting in random places just to increase you're amount of posts.


Who knew killing was so much fun? ;D


----------



## bcb (Jan 17, 2010)

I just noticed something...

Is it true that razer only uses a wiimote+nunchuck?


----------



## Roxas (Jan 17, 2010)

DON'T GO HORUS EVEN THOUGH I DON'T KNOW YOU AT ALL BUT I FEEL AS IF I KNOW FROM SOMEWHERE.


...hurr hurr.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I just noticed something...
> 
> Is it true that razer only uses a wiimote+nunchuck?


Yeah. I just figured that out from Albert, just now! Hehe.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 18, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with that, Trela still owes me Wii points from Super Smash Bash.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh yeah Silver, I remember he was like "Lisa, what am I gonna do?" cause he didn't have any Wii points.. We still don't, but Silver we'll find a way to get them.


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

Wait... since when did Horus beat a pro?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 18, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait... since when did Horus beat a pro?


I know right man


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

http://pound2.vgbootcamp.com/

POUND 4 STREAM, UP!


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

http://pound2.vgbootcamp.com/


Pound 4 gogogogogo!


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey cornymikey wanna brawl?


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jan 18, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 18, 2010)

cant brawl, judo.


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

craaazy

Just saw Chu beat DEHF.


----------



## Trela (Jan 18, 2010)

After looking at the Brawl Winner's Bracket for Pound 4, it's pretty much MKs taking out MKs. If Chu and ADHD lose in Winner's, then every match in the Quarter Finals (except for M2K and Ninjalink) will be MK Vs. MK.

I'm really expecting 4-6 MKs in the Top 8.


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

wait... what about DEHF?


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

Holy crap, Ksizzle 2-0'd ally!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Holy crap, Ksizzle 2-0'd ally!


Ally had to go Snake >.>


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 18, 2010)

So does anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

Razer said I'm his best friend! 

(lol, it was just for telling him some info on the stream)


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 18, 2010)

...wat? HAX


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh wow. Ally got pwn'd.


----------



## Trela (Jan 18, 2010)

Let's take a look at the Brawl Singles event at Pound 4 IN-DEPTH now, shall we?

Ok. So Singles is almost over, and our Top 10 is sealed: Mew2king, Ally, ADHD, Judge, Shadow, Lee Martin, Logic, Ninjalink, Seibrik, and Havok. Do you see something wierd here? I do: 7 of these players main or use MK. *In the Bracket, there were 16 players that used MK of the 48 players, which is 1/3 of the entire Bracket.* Let's set our eyes on the Top 8 now!

Here's what I think the Top 8 will be at the end:

1. M2K (MK)
2. Ally (MK & Snake)
3. ADHD (Diddy)
4. Ksizzle (MK)
5. Judge (MK)
5. Shadow (MK)
7. Logic (Olimar)
7. Havok (MK)

Even though this might be different, there are *6 MKs in the Top 8*. WHAT DO YOU KNOW!?


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Let's take a look at the Brawl Singles event at Pound 4 IN-DEPTH now, shall we?
> 
> Ok. So Singles is almost over, and our Top 10 is sealed: Mew2king, Ally, ADHD, Judge, Shadow, Lee Martin, Logic, Ninja]In the Bracket, there were 16 players that used MK of the 48 players, which is 1/3 of the entire Bracket.[/b] Let's set our eyes on the Top 8 now!
> 
> ...


Ally's trying to get MK banned.

MK banned = M2K quitting

M2K quitting means no more threat to Ally.


----------



## Trela (Jan 18, 2010)

M2K might do what he did at Apex and Genesis (which was both to settle the MK Debate):

Lose.

His plan might be in affect against ADHD this Tournament.


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> M2K might do what he did at Apex and Genesis (which was both to settle the MK Debate):
> 
> Lose.
> 
> His plan might be in affect against ADHD this Tournament.


He might just lose again against Ally.

I'd be surprised if he lost to ADHD, but wouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But why would he? :L.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 18, 2010)

im bored anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> im bored anyone wanna brawl?


Everyone's watching the epic Pound 4. Shaddup.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 18, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how?


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

http://www.justin.tv//vgbootcamp#


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

Ally wins Havok.


2-1.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

ALLY(SNAKE) VS. SHADOW111(MK)

1-0 So far.


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ally's gonna win.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

ADHD(Diddy) VS. M2K(MK)


1-0


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

I really do hope MK gets banned. M2K quitting... Wow.. ADHD vs M2K!!! The moment, of truth.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2010)

All this fancy brawl talk. ololol.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

Again I say, stop freaking posting just to increase your amount of posts.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> I really do hope MK gets banned. M2K quitting... Wow.. ADHD vs M2K!!! The moment, of truth.


ADHD is gonna win.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

2-1!! COME ON ADHD! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

"Diddy losses to random mid tiers"

When he said that I was like, "yup, that's wolf"

While wolf isn't a counter to diddy, he's a 50-50 or 55-45 matchup.


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

ADHD beat M2K... What.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ADHD beat M2K... What.


ADHD made a comeback.

Wooo!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

Seriously? One of my sisters got me off to talk to a friend on Facebook, while I could've been watching something that changed the world? .... I can't believe ADHD beat M2K.. Goooo ADHD!


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

ADHD beat M2K and Ally before.

It was at SNES.


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

Stream is down.

*Watches KH birth by sleep*


----------



## Roxas (Jan 18, 2010)

Great tournament, with lots of thrills and surprises.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

I know, but I'm surprised still cause, Albert told me that if ADHD wins the tournament, everybody's going to have a feeling that Diddy beats MK! So I'm now rooting for M2K, no matter how much I dislike him, I just don't think Diddy is better than MK!

And yeah.. Stream is down! No! Why, why?!


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

I want Ally to win because I voted for him on the poll in AIB =D

I want ADHD to win too because that'll make more people wanna try diddy, and that'll put more diddy's in high placings in tourney's, and that'll put him higher in the tier list and that'll make more people use ditty! And if more people use ditty, less people use DDD which is wolfs worst matchup! Ditty is an even matchup for wolf ;D 

but I also want M2k to win so MK's are banned, cause I don't like M2K...although for some reason I do pretty OK against Mike's M2K...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

Mike's M2K? And that was a really good point John, it'll be fun to see people trying to own with Diddy ^_^


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> I want Ally to win because I voted for him on the poll in AIB =D


That, and that I don't think Diddy truely is top 3. Unless he really does beat MK, I don't think he deserves a higher spot than Wario.

Ally can beat ADHD. M2K may not be able to beat ADHD.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 18, 2010)

Of course you don't think Diddy does PD, or should I say.. WARIO LOVER! And are you guys in that chat? I am, but we have to wait a minute to say things.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 18, 2010)

lolololol, Ally gets in a real fight with M2k over brawl.


----------



## bcb (Jan 18, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Of course you don't think Diddy does PD, or should I say.. WARIO LOVER! And are you guys in that chat? I am, but we have to wait a minute to say things.


Aren't we all a little biased? I have my reasons for thinking wario's still 3rd.

Matchups


----------



## John102 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, ADHD 3-0ed M2k.


----------



## Trela (Jan 19, 2010)

And so it was!

Now back to TOMB: we need to get more sign ups, quick!


----------



## Roxas (Jan 19, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Wow, ADHD 3-0ed M2k.


Pound 4 was full of surprises, huh?


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 19, 2010)

wat, whos ADHD? I dont follow this stuff.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 19, 2010)

Does Brawl+ have wifi? I'm very interested in it now, but it wont prevent me from playing regular Brawl anymore right?


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey cornymikey i need to test out my marth against

to your mk or mario

PLease can we brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, when you win... you feel unstoppable.

But when you lose, you feel like complete crap.

How I felt on the ladder today. 2 wins, 2 more loses.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 19, 2010)

cant brawl judo.

And bcb, you have brawl+ right?
Can I play both brawl and brawl+ on a non-hacked wii?


----------



## Elliot (Jan 19, 2010)

I want to brawl someone, Even though im not in the tourney. ;O


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I want to brawl someone, Even though im not in the tourney. ;O


I'll brawl you

Whats your FC


----------



## Elliot (Jan 19, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We added already.


----------



## bcb (Jan 19, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cant brawl judo.
> 
> And bcb, you have brawl+ right?
> Can I play both brawl and brawl+ on a non-hacked wii?


Yeah, but only if you have smashstack.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K im online and 

are u elliot?


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 19, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wat?


----------



## bcb (Jan 19, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smashstack is a program you load onto your sd card, so it lets you play hacks without homebrewing your wii.


----------



## Trela (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm getting ready for an MK Debate. It's going to be so hard, since I'm HORRIBLE at debating and arguing D:

*will also get more sign ups*


----------



## John102 (Jan 19, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready an MK Debate. It's going to be so hard, since I'm HORRIBLE at debating and arguing D:
> 
> *will also get more sign ups*


Good, I want less MK, and DDD, and more Diddy..although I suck against your Diddy Trelz...


----------



## bcb (Jan 19, 2010)

MK won't be banned cause ADHD and Ally are beating Mew2King and DEHF is beating Tyrant.

Step up your game, MK!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 19, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok....then how would I load brawl+?


----------



## bcb (Jan 19, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Through the stage builder.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 19, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......I dont understand.

lol, guide please?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, Corny. Lol..

I'm hoping MK gets banned, this might sound wrong but, if MK does, I think Marth should be the best. He feels.. Broken to me.


----------



## Horus (Jan 20, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Wait... since when did Horus beat a pro?


Trela's pride just went down a few hundred feet.

So I heard this might not have MK, I'll make a return if it doesn't and if Trela plays a bunch of matches with me until I'm able to beat him somewhat again


...maybe, let me think about it....


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

:O Think, think, think, like Winnie-the-Pooh! ;D


----------



## Roxas (Jan 20, 2010)

He....saw...it....


----------



## bcb (Jan 20, 2010)

Hmm... Mikey... Horus. Mikey or Horus...

MK = pain. MK = losing most likely
Falco = Pick up secondary for auto-win.

Ban MK.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 20, 2010)

^ Yeah, I wonder what life would be like if MK does get banned.. I mean the tournaments and all. My predictions: Marth or Snake will turn into MK but a little less people will use him, Diddy wil be used more, and maybe M2K (I'm sure this won't happen) will begin maining a new character. Treliez told me, in the past, M2K said very not-so-smart things. I can't totally remember word-for-word he used, but he said something like: R.O.B is the best in the game. And he also said other people that I can't remember.. I'd have to ask Albert when he gets home.


----------



## bcb (Jan 20, 2010)

...

S Tier
---------
Snake
Marth
Wario
Diddy
IC's

A Tier
--------
Falco
D3
etc.

It'd probably look something like that.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 20, 2010)

bcb, your snake is not that good. Lol, you cant pick up a secondary that quickly.

And If MK is banned, its not like I'm going to be terrible. I could care less if he gets banned, I hate using him. Luigi is koo'.

AND BCB, HOW THE CRAP DO I DOWNLOAD BRAWL+ AFTER GETTTING THIS SMASHSTACK THING?


----------



## Roxas (Jan 20, 2010)

John...

John...
John...has...it...


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 20, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> John...
> 
> John...
> John...has...it...


who the crap are you?


----------



## Roxas (Jan 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..he...has...it


----------



## bcb (Jan 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, your snake is not that good. Lol, you cant pick up a secondary that quickly.
> 
> And If MK is banned, its not like I'm going to be terrible. I could care less if he gets banned, I hate using him. Luigi is koo'.
> 
> AND BCB, HOW THE CRAP DO I DOWNLOAD BRAWL+ AFTER GETTTING THIS SMASHSTACK THING?


LOL, Snake? I meant pikachu.

My snake has taken a match off of Trela and several players on AiB.

...the same way as you would with homebrew. You put the codes on your sd card. I'm not even into B+ that much anymore, I just play it for lulz.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 20, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....fien. Pikachu is ngeh.

In ladder? Well, i dont know, i havent played you in a long time.


..........EXPLAIN
So doing this smashstack is virtually the same as homebrew? Cheat codes for every single game?


----------



## bcb (Jan 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virtually the same.

Nintendo can't track you down or anything either.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 20, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so... I get a homebrew channel?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need homebrew to get homebrew channel.

And it's not illegal anymore.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 20, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats this smashstack crap then?


----------



## Roxas (Jan 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you stack up smashes. Beesh.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 20, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut it


----------



## Roxas (Jan 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U MAD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 21, 2010)

Roxas, are you gonna be in this tournament?


----------



## Roxas (Jan 21, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Roxas, are you gonna be in this tournament?


Erm, no, I'm a casual, I only play for fun.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U SAD


----------



## Roxas (Jan 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Roxas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U MA-

Hey, that's my line.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

Roxas said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol, I dont even get what horus was thinking when he was doing that junk.

and no, im not brawling.


----------



## bcb (Jan 21, 2010)

Like the new banner!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 21, 2010)

I know right? Isn't it awesome! Thanks to Spirit!

And guys keep the discussions about the topic. And Roxas, if you're not going to join.. Well, this topic was mostly to discuss TOIC.


----------



## Roxas (Jan 21, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> I know right? Isn't it awesome! Thanks to Spirit!
> 
> And guys keep the discussions about the topic. And Roxas, if you're not going to join.. Well, this topic was mostly to discuss TOIC.


....meh. Well....

...touche.


----------



## Trela (Jan 21, 2010)

It's all right if players that didn't sign up post in here, just as long as it's not about another game (COD).

I've REALLY got to find more sign ups! And bcb, glad you like it! Spirit's too amazing!


----------



## bcb (Jan 21, 2010)

We seriously need to crew battle Brawin Domain after TOMB 1.

5v5, 6v6, or 7v7


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

bcb, do I need to keep the SD card on wii at all times to be able to use homebrew channel? I just want to download the files, install it onto the wii, then delete them. Is that possible?

And will smashstack brick my wii?


----------



## bcb (Jan 21, 2010)

Eff the homebrew channel.

You won't be able to update, therefore cooler new games you can't play online. I actually want to remove it.

Smashstack is way better. It won't brick your wii. (Technically, homebrew won't either, it's only if you give your wii menu new colors and stuff like that)

You download it to your sd card, remove all custom stages from your wii's memory. Also make sure you have Gecko OS on your sd card, (preferably newest version which I believe is 1.9) and then play it through your sd card. Once then you're REQUIRED to remove your sd card or your wii will freeze at stage selection.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Eff the homebrew channel.
> 
> You won't be able to update, therefore cooler new games you can't play online. I actually want to remove it.
> 
> ...


oh, thank you.

But now I feel like not doing it. So much hassle.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 21, 2010)

so i herd u guiz didnt miss me :'(


----------



## John102 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> so i herd u guiz didnt miss me :'(


<3

I'll always miss my bro from VA, but it really didn't seem like you were gone at all ;D


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 21, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....ur face.


----------



## bcb (Jan 21, 2010)

You were gone?

(Shoulda thrown a party)


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I c wut u did thar.


----------



## John102 (Jan 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I c wat eye did thar two.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 21, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> You were gone?
> 
> (Shoulda thrown a party)


ily2


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AYYY


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 21, 2010)

hey hub, we brawlin' tmrw.


----------



## John102 (Jan 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> hey hub, we brawlin' tmrw.


Wit Jawn


----------



## Horus (Jan 22, 2010)

I wonder if I can find more of Hub's posts I can report while being so inactive.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 22, 2010)

Lol, Horus. 

And Hub... What up? Why haven't you come a long time ago?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 22, 2010)

Can I still join??


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, you can still join.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 22, 2010)

Then I will!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 22, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, Horus.
> 
> And Hub... What up? Why haven't you come a long time ago?


cuz your bro hates him


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey cornymikey wanna brawl?


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 22, 2010)

no, cant. I have to go swimming soon.


----------



## John102 (Jan 22, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> no, cant. I have to go swimming soon.


I really hope you're going inside, and not doing some dare.


----------



## Trela (Jan 22, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> cuz your bro hates him


*<big><big>LISTEN HERE, BUB. MY HUB IS MY SON AND MY SON ONLY, AND I LOVE MY SON AND WILL KEEP HIM FROM DOING STUPID THINGS WHEREVER HE GOES AND WHENEVER HE NEEDS DADDY'S HELP. YOU ARE NOT TO MOCK ME OR MY SON EVER AGAIN, OR ELSE...</big></big>*







After bcb's little MK Tournament, I'm going to edit something "nice" in the TOIC 2010 thread.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<33333333333333345678

ily2 Trela.

But, you never respond to my texts. :r


----------



## kilexm (Jan 22, 2010)

Trela that is what i call freaken funny.Oh and trela right im your brother?


----------



## kilexm (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh does any one here play Modern Warfare 2? Just asking.


----------



## John102 (Jan 22, 2010)

kilexm said:
			
		

> Oh does any one here play Modern Warfare 2? Just asking.


Remember the edit button~~~

And yeah, apparently Horus does too >.>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 22, 2010)

OOO! OOO! I found my brawl.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 22, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> OOO! OOO! I found my brawl.


...woo....


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 22, 2010)

brawl?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 23, 2010)

So can I join??


----------



## Trela (Jan 23, 2010)

I got you, Mrmr.

*Today and tomorrow are the LAST days to sign up for this Tournament! I'm not posting the Bracket until Sunday night, so that gives people another chance to join. Better hurry!*


----------



## Trundle (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Trela (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys, I want you to take a good look at the sign up list.

This is not even FINISHED yet. We need exactly 9 more players to sign up to make this a 64-man Tournament. I've found some other AiB players, but I don't know if they want in yet. Keep your eyes peeled on this list, everyone!


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey who ever went to an IRL tourney?

P.S. I know bcb you went to one


----------



## bcb (Jan 23, 2010)

All I know is us and Trela right now.

Eff... Dabuz is in this. We're all DOOMED! Dx


Edit: Trela, take a good look. Atomsk signed up.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Haha, Dabuz! We're dead.. He's the best online player in the milky way.. 0_o


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll get placed in the, like, 50's. lmfao.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

The truth hurts, Hub.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> The truth hurts, Hub.


Tell your bro to join my room >:L

And nah. I suck at brawl anyways. lmfao


----------



## Trela (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't, my son.

I'm in 2 different Online Tournaments right now!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, Hub. I asked him if he wanted to, he's playing in two other tournaments right now, so he can't. Sorry, you'll have to be owned later.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Can't, my son.
> 
> I'm in 2 different Online Tournaments right now!


What is your problem? Can't you let me say it..


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Lmfao, nice try anyways, Azila.


Okay, daddy. Trela.

xD


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Hehe, he's my papa too! 8)


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hehe, he's my papa too! 8)


...aren't you his sister?...

So that means...he's your sister...but he gave birth to you?....


...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol, he's not my sister.. And yeah, life just doesn't make sense now a days..


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 23, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Lol, he's not my sister.. And yeah, life just doesn't make sense now a days..


Oops, I mixed that up.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 23, 2010)

I've changed my main to luigi.
I will only use MK if my opponent uses friggin MK or Diddy. 

'K guise. Discuss. I'm using luigi for tourney.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 23, 2010)

Luigi, eh? Hmm.. Sounds ok.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey trela how many more people need to sign up?


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

...If that list is accurate, we have 63 sign-ups.


----------



## Trela (Jan 24, 2010)

There might be one more person signing up over at Smashboards, so after that person, I'm closing sign ups. Noone else at AiB is joining, so 

After that Smashboards player signs up, we will have *64 Entrants*, which is a PERFECT Bracket, and is what I was wanting!


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

When will bracket be up by?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

TRELA, bcb, brawl pl0x?


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> TRELA, bcb, brawl pl0x?


I don't really wanna brawl anymore. I wanna keep my skills fresh for the tourney.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed.


----------



## John102 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey can someone tell me all of the brawl players I should look out for? Like the people at Cornymike's skill level or better?

 I've been practicing with wolf some, just fine tuning some banana skills and other stuff, sadly I've found that I can't SHFFB very good if there's any lag, so that'll be another incentive to play with TL some during the tourney....


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hey can someone tell me all of the brawl players I should look out for? Like the people at Cornymike's skill level or better?
> 
> I've been practicing with wolf some, just fine tuning some banana skills and other stuff, sadly I've found that I can't SHFFB very good if there's any lag, so that'll be another incentive to play with TL some during the tourney....


Spirit
hcfwesker
Zen
dabuz
Atomsk (Best D3 in the nation) xD


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 24, 2010)

who is using MK or diddy in this tourney?


----------



## John102 (Jan 24, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I guess I'll be using TL for Atomsk...


----------



## Trundle (Jan 24, 2010)

You should look out for me. Anyone good? Finding regular people on WiFi is too easy.


----------



## Josh (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone want to brawl now? My brother may join in but he spams kirby's down special attack -.-.


----------



## Trela (Jan 24, 2010)

bcb: Tonight. I need to show some people the Bracket, though, before I post it to get some opinions and such.

John: Here's who you should look out for in this Tournament:

Dabuz (Olimar)
Atomsk (DDD, MK)
Raffi-X (ROB)
ChocoNaner (Diddy)
Spirit (Snake)
Shadowfirex100 (???)
Akito (S Tier)
Wesker (Diddy, Peach, ICs)
AxelPM<3 (Luigi)
Zen (Falco)

Excluding some from TBT, these will be your toughest opponents. Btw, guys, I'm making a VERY important post tonight when the Bracket is ready!


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 24, 2010)

I just owned corny's ganon with ness lol 

we were on the left of fd by the cornor,and i used pk fire

and then i went to recover nd i hit corny and he just was 

alive  so i 2 stocked him AWSOME

and corny i can't believe tht my marth goes even with your main (luigi


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> I just owned corny's ganon with ness lol
> 
> we were on the left of fd by the cornor,and i used pk fire
> 
> ...


lol Ganon.


----------



## John102 (Jan 24, 2010)

Wait, is Lute or Rust going to participate? I don't see them up there, but I don't know if they have different names on Neoseeker or not...


----------



## John102 (Jan 24, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol Judo spamming the *censored.2.0* out of fair and fsmash praying to get a tipper.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 24, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well john i spam it but I NEVER WILL PRAY FOR A TIPPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ROAR!


----------



## Trundle (Jan 24, 2010)

^Noobs^


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 24, 2010)

Mrmr said:
			
		

> ^Noobs^


I bet im better than you!!!! ROAR!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

I got an xbox 360.

Hub12 burns Wii.


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I got an xbox 360.
> 
> Hub12 burns Wii.


Hub12's DQ'd.


----------



## John102 (Jan 24, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD

You're right, you just spam it so much that you know you'll EVENTUALLY get one!(lol, it always seems to be right at the perfect point to kill me too >.<)


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 24, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> I just owned corny's ganon with ness lol
> 
> we were on the left of fd by the cornor,and i used pk fire
> 
> ...


I always have more trouble with people that spam more than people who are good.

Its because I always think you'll do aerial attacks but you just spam fsmash. Seriously.

Ganon is the cool.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolno

I'm still playing.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub, please don't tell me you're getting MW2!! Please!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, koo. 
Is hawt.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey bcb wanna do a doubles ladder match?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hub, please don't tell me you're getting MW2!! Please!


I am.

Does your bro have live? lololol


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just, don't talk, ok? Ok..


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big><big><big><big>*HEY KILEX, I'M GONNA GET MW2!!!!*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not over here right now.

Fail.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No *censored.2.0*, Sherlock. I'm saying that for when he checks in again. Durr.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won't. Durrr! Trust me, he won't.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(h)


----------



## bcb (Jan 24, 2010)

F! FFF!

lavama's signing out, from being confsued by the rules.

We need another person, stat!

Edit: I guess just replace lavama with qandil. Qandil signed up just before lavama quit,


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

Lavama? What website was he/she from? And WHAT IS HER/HIS PROBLEM! Blargh.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 24, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> F! FFF!
> 
> lavama's signing out, from being confsued by the rules.
> 
> ...


...wat


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing, he was talking to Trela.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 24, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, for some reason it double posted.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (Jan 25, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act alot like Trela.

(Not that post specifically, just alot of your posts I've noticed)


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2010)

Why thread so dead?


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

Waitin' for Trelz to post bracket... I realize how hard it is for him right now, give him time. He wants to make sure he gets it right the first time.


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Waitin' for Trelz to post bracket... I realize how hard it is for him right now, give him time. He wants to make sure he gets it right the first time.


Guys, I have good news, Hub just texted me saying he's been diagnosed with mental retardation!


----------



## Josh (Jan 25, 2010)

Who want's to brawl?

@John: lolwut?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gimme your phone number now.


Gimme gimme.


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Who want's to brawl?
> 
> @John: lolwut?


Now we know he's just stupid and doesn't have some horrible stupidity disease that could infect other people in the general public!

Oh, and sorry JJ, not brawling at the moment.

@Hub, the day I give you my phone number will be the day I give Coofeh a picture of myself, you both want them badly, but you'll never get them >=D


----------



## Josh (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha I see .
Also no problem, I think I have someone else to brawl with me now.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'moooon, we can meet up. xD


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...(just mind your own business, bcb)...

*sigh*

Edit: Imma play some Melee. <3


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hey, bcb, you got a cell phone?


lolololjk

You're too....iffy to text. e_o


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, them yankees gots a tun of em pee-doe-files up thur, I wouldn't trust em.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


say wat, biznitch?

I would give hub my phone number if I paid for texting... which I dont.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't have unlimited?


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M A RED SOX FAN!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey bcb wanna do a doubles ladder match?


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Hey bcb wanna do a doubles ladder match?


I... Can't.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 25, 2010)

Aggghhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

wut


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, spam much, Mrmr?

Anyways, yeah PD, Trelz is on the laptop (we got it yesterday so I want to play with it D:<) and he won't share it... He's doing something about the tourny, so whatever..

And Hub... Why are you wanting to call people so badly? You seriously scare me! >_<


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

cuz he likez stalk'n


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

Hub wants sh3x early.

Very early.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

shex iz g00d 4 ur bodee.


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

...I should check the rules before making a statement like that again... I'll edit it, pronto.


----------



## Trela (Jan 25, 2010)

*<big><big>TOMB 1 officially starts today!</big></big>*

The time has come, my children, for TOMB! After 2 weeks of going through sign ups, we've managed to come out with a total of 64 Entrants! This Tournament is going to be really difficult to complete, so to help you survive TOMB, here are some tips to remember:

*1. Stay active.*

With 64 players logging on at different times, it'll make finishing this Tournament a lot tougher than it already is. When I say active, I don't mean stay online for 10 hours every day of the Tournament. Just logg in and check your PM Box for PMs from your opponent or a host, and check the TOMB 1 thread for updates on the Bracket or for announcements. Just do this 2-4 times every day, and you'll be set!

*2. Do your matches before the weekend if you or your opponent have to.*

Not everyone will be in the Chatroom over the weekend. I'm giving everyone a chance to complete their matches before the weekend so they will not be DQ'ed. If you or your opponent cannot be in the Chatroom over the weekend or on the day of your Round with him/her, you HAVE to work out a time to do it before the that Round begins. PM him/her about it and talk about it! Also PM a host letting them know that you or your opponent cannot make it on the day of the specific Round(s).

*3. Good luck, and have fun!*

The Bracket's posted up in my Reserved Post!


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

"1. Stay active."


THIS. THIS. THIS.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

what chatroom?  link?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

What chatroom?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

And who's Joe?


----------



## Trela (Jan 25, 2010)

The Chatroom has NOT been decided yet. I'll look into it very soon!

Hub: My little bro, so whenever your ready, he is!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> The Chatroom has NOT been decided yet. I'll look into it very soon!
> 
> Hub: My little bro, so whenever your ready, he is!


...isn't this kind of unfair?...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 25, 2010)

Lol, I didn't see you involve Joe in there, that kid's a loser.


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

Hub, nothing is unfair.

It's as fair as it can be. Really.


----------



## Palad][n (Jan 25, 2010)

you should use a xat


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

Ewww... That chatroom's horrible.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 25, 2010)

We use Chatango. It's better, to me!


----------



## Trela (Jan 25, 2010)

Tbh, Hub, your lucky lol you would've had someone hard if I didn't change it for ya!

Palad][n: Probably. I just need a Chat that I can have "power" over, ya know? When I need people to shut up, is an example. Chatango is horrible for this


----------



## Palad][n (Jan 25, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> We use Chatango. It's better, to me!


doesnt it cost money to host those things

edit: yeah on xats you can make whoever u want mods and owners, and you can also set a playlist of music.

you have total dominance over xats


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

True, thanks Trela.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 25, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Jan 25 2010, 07:19:31 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No? Only if you support them.. It costs money. But, not to host, it's free.


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

I suppose. Let me just... look into chatango a little more. See it's pros, if it has enough.


----------



## Palad][n (Jan 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I suppose. Let me just... look into chatango a little more. See it's pros, if it has enough.


If you want i can makea Xat right now and make trela the owner until trela makes an official chat.


----------



## Trela (Jan 25, 2010)

Chatango
Xat
AiB Tournament Chat

One of these will be the main HQ for doing matches!

So Hub, when would you like to play it?


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

Dude, chatango can have mods, ban users, and censor. What more do you need?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Dude, chatango can have mods, ban users, and censor. What more do you need?


Dude, Xat has that too lol.

And you can choose to censor it or not.


AND IT HAS MINI PICTURES.


AND YOU CAN KEEP CHANGING NAMES.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 25, 2010)

Chatango it is!


----------



## Fontana (Jan 25, 2010)

Trela, don't mean to be a pain, but do you know what forum Ike Eruption is from? I want to get my match done before Friday If I can.


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2010)

Srsly, I dunno if I'm going to be here this weekend, so I need to brawl popstar NOW! Can someone gimmie their FC?


----------



## Palad][n (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.xat.com/chat/room/83050646/

made

tell me how u like the chatroom


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 25, 2010)

Pala: That was very pointless. Not to be mean.

Waluigi: Brawldomain.com


----------



## Trela (Jan 25, 2010)

Waluigi: Here's his account: http://www.brawldomain.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=ikeerupion - Look for a way to contact him! If you can't, I will for ya 

John: http://www.brawldomain.com/index.cgi?action=viewprofile&user=popstar101 - same as Waluigi!


----------



## John102 (Jan 25, 2010)

Trela, can you post the chat some other places so we won't have to register to the different forum, and can just connect through the chat?


----------



## Palad][n (Jan 25, 2010)

trela oon the xat


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 25, 2010)

wheres the chatroom?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 25, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wheres the chatroom?


http://xat.com/chat/room/83050646/


----------



## bcb (Jan 25, 2010)

Well... I'm sure this'll be a great tourney.


----------



## Silverstorms (Jan 26, 2010)

Whatever you do, don't use an Xat chat. They're absolute nightmares to handle when you have 15+ people in there at once. You tend to get random visitors when the chat fills up, as well. And remember, MKWii clan's HQs are chats, so I know what I'm talking about.

And Trela, please contact my round 1 match up for me. I can play him/her this weekend.


----------



## bcb (Jan 26, 2010)

It's probably going to be chatango.

That's what it's looking like right now.

I'm beating Trela to this, chatroom's up!

He posted it on OP, or you can click this link.

http://toic2010.chatango.com/


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 26, 2010)

xat'll be fine.

Theres not gonna be more than 15 people in there at a time.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 26, 2010)

Must own Deftan!


----------



## bcb (Jan 26, 2010)

Detfan's in chatroom!


----------



## Horus (Jan 26, 2010)

Awesome, I got an infection


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 26, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Awesome, I got an infection


say what?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2010)

Mikey, trela, brawl?


You got 10 minutes till' I get on xbox.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 26, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Mikey, trela, brawl?
> 
> 
> You got 10 minutes till' I get on xbox.


no. work.


is it fun? whatch ya playing?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 26, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Street Fighter IV.

Must get BlazBlue sooooooon. 8D


----------



## Horus (Jan 26, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I

G-O-T  

A-N

I-N-F-E-C-T-I-O-N


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey trelz i won 2-1 me


----------



## John102 (Jan 27, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dun get it.

I won my first round btw for all of you who weren't in the chat.


----------



## bcb (Jan 27, 2010)

John102, andyisjudo, Waluigi, and I all won round 1 yesterday.

Should be updated sometime soon.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

woot! Intercession break! Today half day, Friday and monday no school


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> woot! Intercession break! Today half day, Friday and monday no school


You are so lucky, but i may have a snow day tommorrow.


P.S bcb you are so lucky too


----------



## John102 (Jan 28, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, lucky for me, where I live it only takes like 1/2 an inch of snow for schools to close


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

lol, I have 4 days off this week because kids are taking state regents.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

bcb, brawl?


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> bcb, brawl?


uhhhhh

Sure.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2SLOW


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at 10:00? SHARP


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not now?


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

ohai guise.

My luigi is always gimped on AiB. Damn jumpless rising tornade is a mother of anus to do.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cuz you walked in here.

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it now so I can join pweaaaaseeee

I give you 200 TBT bells. ;D


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no. I cant. srsly. I'll post when i can.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably won't be on asdfghjjkl;'


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

Me, mikey, 1v1.

10:00 sharp... It's likely I'll be going Snake or Meta mostly for lulz.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Me, mikey, 1v1.
> 
> 10:00 sharp... It's likely I'll be going Snake or Meta mostly for lulz.


I hate you.


Gtfo mah TBT. 

/joke


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mikey axed me first.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he said I could join too.


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show me where.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Me, mikey, 1v1.
> 
> 10:00 sharp... It's likely I'll be going Snake or Meta mostly for lulz.


no come on, please use wario.

Just do luigi vs wario, I beg you. 

Hub can join after like 3 matches?


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it depends.

What time is it right now, where you live? 9:42?


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hub can join after six.

I'll go Wario 1st match.

Then MK and Snake.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seven


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

lmao. My dad is on his laptop, so Idk if it'll lag. Possibly. GAH


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually, screw it.,

I must flee this country soon anyways.


----------



## bcb (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool... more 1v1s for us. Edit: Getting on.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

k


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

HUB JOIN! NOT LAGGING!

And i beat wario with weegee. lol


----------



## Trela (Jan 28, 2010)

Mikey, Miguel, your opponent, is leaving tomorrow after 4pm Eastern Time, so you MUST do the match sometime before that time tomorrow! bcb, you don't have school tomorrow, right? If not, can you help Mikey and Miguel arrange a time to Brawl in The Chatroom?

I gotta talk to Silver about his match. Btw, Hub, you can Brawl Joe tomorrow!


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

k, trela. I have no school tomorrow.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 28, 2010)

well, told ya it would lag. It always lags at night because everyone has waken up and is on their damn laptops.


----------



## Horus (Jan 29, 2010)

Infection


Not a meme, not sarcasm, an Infection. A thing with bacteria y'know?


----------



## bcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow. Mikey actually has a nice Luigi... You really got me with the jab -> upB thing. In fact if I didn't know any better, you'd seem like a Luigi main to me.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone now when Rust gonna be online?


----------



## Trundle (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone wanna Brawl randomly.


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going to try and PM ChocoNaner, I find out he uses Diddy aswell so it may be a tough match  . 
Who wants to brawl? I want to test out who I am better with, Pit or Diddy.


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll brawl Mrmr.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

may I join as well?


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure, I'll host.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

ok


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2010)

Mrmr, FC?
Anyways Hosting soon.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

That was a fun match!


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah, Good Games ^_^


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 29, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Infection
> 
> 
> Not a meme, not sarcasm, an Infection. A thing with bacteria y'know?


lololol, U MAD.

@bcb:


----------



## Trundle (Jan 29, 2010)

Sorry, wasn't there.


----------



## bcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Rust will probably be on later today.

So, Mikey... Wanna get that match of yours ready and done?


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 29, 2010)

gah, wheres the chatroom again?


----------



## bcb (Jan 29, 2010)

*facepalm*

It's on the OP.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 29, 2010)

no it isnt. I ctrl + f for xat and I got nothing


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 29, 2010)

and miguels not here anymore. SHOOOT


----------



## bcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Dude, it's chatango.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think I can battle against Rust. Im GMT +1 hour and he is many hours different


----------



## bcb (Jan 29, 2010)

We'll try and get Rust on, Fillfall.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't go on the computer now and Im gonna watch something on tv soon.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 29, 2010)

oh, chatango....
CRAP


----------



## bcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Rust is probably still at work, so you'll probably have to play him Saturday.


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 29, 2010)

okay, bye!


----------



## Trela (Jan 29, 2010)

EDIT: Nvm, he's gone lol.

So Rust and Fillfall so far have one more day to do their match. I hope there's not going to be waves of this "I gotta do it tomorrow" stuff


----------



## Josh (Jan 29, 2010)

I've pmed ChocoNaner on AIB, He's not replied yet though..


----------



## Trundle (Jan 29, 2010)

lm still waiiiting...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 29, 2010)

I was fighting that dude RIGHT when I came home from school.. And I was like super tired ('cause things at school... That I won't discuss), and here comes Albert! "Lisa, come do your match, you have to do it NOW!" Bleh.. So I was losing while I was fighting his Snake vs. my Marth. Oh my gosh, that Snake was honestly, the most spammy Snake I've ever fought on Brawl. He would just run, slip, and use his bomb thingy that shoots up. He also spammed with gernades. I lost the first match.. Then the second match I went Toonlink, and gave up cause I knew for a fact I couldn't defeat that Snake dude. Soo, I lost.

I need to start practicing more.. The thing is I can't because of school, and I talk to my friends on Chatango every day. So I don't really have time to.


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have Atomsk in my bracket.


R.I.P. me.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jan 29, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> I have Atomsk in my bracket.
> 
> 
> R.I.P. me.


Oh my gosh?! Seriously? Aww, I'm sorry! xD Haha!


----------



## Hub12 (Jan 29, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your bro hates me. D:


----------



## Fillfall (Jan 30, 2010)

When is Rust online???


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 30, 2010)

Woot. I beat trela's diddy, ice climbers, and MK with luigi. DDDDDDDD
If I could get my jumpless rising tornado to work better, I would be so much better. 
GGz trela.


And I beat miguel's samus and lucas. WITH WEEGEE. WOOT


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Woot. I beat trela's diddy, ice climbers, and MK with luigi. DDDDDDDD
> If I could get my jumpless rising tornado to work better, I would be so much better.
> GGz trela.
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0* you and your weegee AT's.


----------



## Trela (Jan 30, 2010)

<big><big>*Announcement on TOMB 1*</big></big>

Ok, everyone. Because of the trouble everyone's been going through to get their Round 1 match done (including me), I am pushing Round 1 back until Tuesday, so you now have Saturday, Sunday, and Monday to get this completed. Winner's Bracket: Round 2 and Loser's Bracket: Round 1 will also be played during this time and will go on until Wednesday, so that is one more extra day than Round 1. Your match with your opponent will be posted on the front page of the TOMB 1 thread next to the Bracket. If you need any help with doing your match and or contacting your opponent, just ask me or one of the Co-Hosts.

*Note:* The recommended day for Round 1 is Monday, and the recommended day for the other 2 Rounds is Tuesday. These are the last days for these Rounds and have a specific time to enter the Chatroom. If you want more information on how this goes, go to the TOIC 2010 thread.

I am sorry for the players that waited in the Chatroom Friday night for their opponent that never showed up. It is my fault for PM'ing and contacting everyone at the very last minute. I will make sure this does not happen again. Good luck in your 1st couple of Rounds for TOMB 1, everyone!

=Trela=


----------



## John102 (Jan 30, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> <big><big>*Announcement on TOMB 1*</big></big>
> 
> Ok, everyone. Because of the trouble everyone's been going through to get their Round 1 match done (including me), I am pushing Round 1 back until Tuesday, so you now have Saturday, Sunday, and Monday to get this completed. Winner's Bracket: Round 2 and Loser's Bracket: Round 1 will also be played during this time and will go on until Wednesday, so that is one more extra day than Round 1. Your match with your opponent will be posted on the front page of the TOMB 1 thread next to the Bracket. If you need any help with doing your match and or contacting your opponent, just ask me or one of the Co-Hosts.
> 
> ...


Trela, and don't forget, this is a big tournament with many different forums, so you have to give people more time to get their matches done than a regular tourney.


----------



## cornymikey (Jan 31, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I is da smexy.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 31, 2010)

Whats going on today, like no one was in the chatroom


----------



## Horus (Jan 31, 2010)

Makes me think about a MW2 tournry 

Or something, maybe a TBT free for all


----------



## bcb (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sooooooooooooo bored today.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jan 31, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> I'm sooooooooooooo bored today.


your not the only one dude


Edit:anyone wanna brawl?


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 1, 2010)

Is rust online?


----------



## John102 (Feb 3, 2010)

Why is this thread so dead?


----------



## Trela (Feb 3, 2010)

Today is a "Break" Day, meaning the next Rounds will not begin until tomorrow 

This also means that the players who have yet to finish their Winner's Bracket: Round 2 and Loser's Bracket: Round 1 matches can finish them today (and tomorrow for some of you).

I will edit this post tomorrow with an Announcement on Rules and matches, by the way.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 4, 2010)

I beat detfan with weegee. Woot. I'm on a streak.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 5, 2010)

WHERE IS RUST???


----------



## John102 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> WHERE IS RUST???


http://toic2010.chatango.com/

go on the freaking chat, you have a better chance of catching her there.


----------



## Trela (Feb 6, 2010)

Winner's Bracket: Round 3 and Loser's Bracket: Round 2 have now officially started! All matches are to be finished my Monday, so try to get in contact with your opponent or ask one of the hosts to help you with contacting them.

Also, if some of you haven't noticed, TOMB 1 has not had a very good start. Here's a little bit of some statistics on what's been happening for the first couple of Rounds:

- Out of the 64 Sets in the first 3 Rounds (R. 1, WB: R. 2, & LB: R. 1), only 25 were actually played.
- NO Sets were played during LB: R. 1.
- The following players were taken out of TOMB 1 (and have already "lost") due to no response in 2 weeks/dropping out/not coming to any of their matches: engeloe4, Paladin77, IkeEruption, Agent C, PMC66, Poncho Mole, Naruto Boy, ChocoNaner, sergi0720, Atomsk, Katsu, Joe, Tankzortz, Toad Kart 64, Power of Slash, victor nevarez, Mrmr.

In future TOMBs, this will not happen again. Stricter Ruleset followed by no European attendees will help make this Tournament Series more sucessful. Good luck in future matches, guys!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hobo-22 is the link for live stream, Hobo 22! Come on, NOW!! I don't know when it starts, I just know Albert JUST left to go there.... He might talk again! Come :3


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 6, 2010)

It starts at 12:30 nevermind.


----------



## Josh (Feb 6, 2010)

Who's stream is that?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 6, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Who's stream is that?


I think it's BadNewsBear's.. Well, it's for the HOBO 22 tournament today, Trela's gonna be there! He might talk


----------



## Horus (Feb 7, 2010)

Why so dead?


----------



## bcb (Feb 7, 2010)

Superbowl.


----------



## John102 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oh, Trela if you didn't know, I lost to Dabuz =( He's good. TOO DAMN GOOD!


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 7, 2010)

Omg i love you Trela because i used too be a member a smash boards i got banned and then i would always come back saying hello well over the years i could not find it and now i did my username was not registered but my email was

The reason i wanted too find the site so bad was because it was my first forum 

Also sign me up


----------



## Fontana (Feb 8, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> Winner's Bracket: Round 3 and Loser's Bracket: Round 2 have now officially started! All matches are to be finished my Monday, so try to get in contact with your opponent or ask one of the hosts to help you with contacting them.
> 
> Also, if some of you haven't noticed, TOMB 1 has not had a very good start. Here's a little bit of some statistics on what's been happening for the first couple of Rounds:
> 
> ...


So I'm not allowed in TOMB 2? ..FML.


----------



## John102 (Feb 8, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not European though =D


----------



## Fontana (Feb 9, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still everyone complains about my lag and then they spam when they vs me *cough*boxxy*cough and my timezones suck.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 10, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm leaving TOIC for the following reasons: Time zones: I get home from school when you guys are in bed, and when i have to vs you guys on Saturday, I'll have soccer and cleaning to do. Lag: Living in Australia doesn't benefit me in anyway when vsing Americans. That is all. Best of luck to all.


----------



## andyisjudo (Feb 10, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I'm leaving TOIC for the following reasons: Time zones: I get home from school when you guys are in bed, and when i have to vs you guys on Saturday, I'll have soccer and cleaning to do. Lag: Living in Australia doesn't benefit me in anyway when vsing Americans. That is all. Best of luck to all.


AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


waluigi that sucks that you have to quit


Try to move in the US lol


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 12, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why were you born...


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 12, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u big strong funnie


----------



## Horus (Feb 12, 2010)

Fact

No one cares about your complaining about not living in the US or not getting into the next tourney, from personal experience it's a real annoyance and most were glad to hear this.


Fact

bcb needs to kill his friend like the other 70% of the Brawling community plan or fantasize about.


Fact

A douche bag will reply to this saying something about me not being in the "Brawl Community" anymore or some bull *censored.2.0* and will most likely be Judo or Waluigi or someone who thinks they're in charge. <small><small><small><small>lolTrela</small></small></small></small>


I miss flaming


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fact
> 
> No one cares about your complaining about not living in the US or not getting into the next tourney, from personal experience it's a real annoyance and most were glad to hear this.
> 
> ...


ur not in the  bra communisty. olloloolooooll


----------



## Horus (Feb 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should've added to that fact "even if it's a sarcastic from someone who isn't funny"


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had clearly stated bra communist party. Not brawl community, you must have been getting confused.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 13, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fact
> 
> No one cares about your complaining about not living in the US or not getting into the next tourney, from personal experience it's a real annoyance and most were glad to hear this.
> 
> ...


k. Go back to MW2 now.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 13, 2010)

Horus..... Ok then? If you think we're all losers or you're annoyed then leave? Trust me, it's not hard.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 13, 2010)

I find it ironic that just after Hub asks me to come back, Trela kicks out every non-American.


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fact
> 
> No one cares about your complaining about not living in the US or not getting into the next tourney, from personal experience it's a real annoyance and most were glad to hear this.
> 
> ...


HORUS COME BACK! YOU CAN BLAME IT ALL, ON ME!

I MISS BRAWLING YOU SO MUCH! D'= I'LL ALWAYS BRAWL YOU EVEN IF YOU DO SUCK NOW BECAUSE YOU PLAY MW2 TOO MUCH!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Feb 13, 2010)

MW2 > Brawl


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that kind of thing too many times.....

I swear, despite the MKWii community's problems, it makes the brawl community look like a complete joke.

Glad I left.


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## John102 (Feb 13, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I was being sarcastic, right?


----------



## Trela (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, guys. The next Rounds were put up in the 2nd OP! Everyone's got until Monday to complete them!

As for the players that have not made it to these Rounds yet (Ex. Spirit Vs. cornymikey), they have to play TODAY. Good luck, everyone!

Btw, Horus and Silver: Shove it!  :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## andyisjudo (Feb 13, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Horus why would you think i would reply to that post, i dont give a crap if u leave, and you suck anyway!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 13, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No my friend,you do.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 13, 2010)

Guys, stop! We all suck, we know. I suck more than all of you, who cares? It's a game, not the end of the world if you "suck"... Who gives a crap? Horus and Icarus, we get it, you both own in MW2 even if you're a low level. It's your opinion which is better, it's not a fact. Mr. L, you didn't have to be on Horus's side, nor Andy's just to be involved in the fight. Please, stay on topic, TOMB 1 ... Not MW2, or "I'm better than you" fights.
Btw Gnome, I know you're gonna look at this, and obviously reply saying something about me trying to be a moderator. I don't care if you say that. I'm sometimes trying to be smart, but now, I'm just trying to make them start BEING ON TASK and not talking about other crap.


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2010)

I kind of agree with Azila, I still don't understand really what's going on though.


----------



## bcb (Feb 13, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Fact
> 
> No one cares about your complaining about not living in the US or not getting into the next tourney, from personal experience it's a real annoyance and most were glad to hear this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 13, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I kind of agree with Azila, I still don't understand really what's going on though.


Horus hates Trela, and is trying to point out MW2 is better than Brawl. He made that long post, everyone's saying he sucks. Everyone's just fighting about random crap, acting like they're gonna die if they suck. 

Haha, Bcb. He's jealous, not mad. Well, both.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 13, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I miss horus


----------



## bcb (Feb 13, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2010)

Azila pm me when you can...i'll check back later today for our match


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah, trela, spirit wasnt there. PREASE MO TIME


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 14, 2010)

Bane said:
			
		

> Azila pm me when you can...i'll check back later today for our match


Sure thing, bro.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 14, 2010)

no spirit yet


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 15, 2010)

Dane killed.. me.. I had to go MK!!!!! THANKS A LOT ALBERT!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2010)

^-^ you said Dane

anyway ggs 2-0 my win


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

Bane said:
			
		

> ^-^ you said Dane
> 
> anyway ggs 2-0 my win


Yeah, you were a good player, bro. Sorry, I'm always tired, that's probably why I spelled your name wrong..


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey, Horus. Hmm, wondering why your here?


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh man that flame worked so well lol, alright lets see if I can reply to all this *censored.2.0*.

Gnome: Bra Community? Unless you're a girl you're some messed up transsexual

Waluigi: I'm amazing with predictions huh?

Silver: Lol, was there even a MKW community? You and Ryudo don't really count

Azila Post #1: I'm having fun while shutting up the stupid complaining and stupidity

John: Yes, tormenting me is so much fun.

Trela: Shove yourself

Judo: Waluigi already quoted it plus your post is a chain off my earlier post

Azila Post #2: Lolwut, lol@Mr.L

bcb: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Azila post #3: You don't understand me at all 

Mikey: Go away, I hate you

Azila: STOP POSTING BRO

(Posted too early from excitement lol)


----------



## John102 (Feb 16, 2010)

hay whorus i wis dat ey wuz ass cewl ass u


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 16, 2010)

I post a lot. You troll a lot.


----------



## Horus (Feb 16, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> I post a lot. You troll a lot.


Don't make me Quick Scope you


----------



## Fontana (Feb 17, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Azila said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k here's the thing. We don't care about your MW2 jargon. Go to another forum for that. Can't you stop trolling for 1 week at least?


----------



## bcb (Feb 17, 2010)

MW2 sucks.
Call of Duty sucks.
Shooters suck.
XBOX 360 sucks.
Microsoft sucks.

I call it counter-trolling.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 17, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> MW2 sucks.
> Call of Duty sucks.
> Shooters suck.
> XBOX 360 sucks.
> ...


Double Microsoft Sucks


----------



## Trela (Feb 17, 2010)

All righty, guys! I've got the next 2 Rounds up, and the players that are left in this Tournament are ALL active ones, so there should be no more "skipping" matches and the like 

As you can see, we are pretty much done with the Winner's Bracket. The only players left are Trela (me), dabuz, and Raffi-X, and the winner of me and dabuz will play Raffi-X in the Winner's Finals, so congrats to Raffi for making it this far!

Also, we have 8 of our Top 12 in TOMB 1:

dabuz
Trela
Rust
Raffi-X
Akito
Smooooooom
cornymikey
Zen

These players are garanteed Top 12 and Trela Points, so congrats to them! I now wish all of you guys luck in the battle for Trela Points!


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh yeah, I got knocked out D:
Stupid Lag.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Lute (Feb 17, 2010)

might still be dropping out of it, but idk


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 17, 2010)

I didnt say I hate you horus!!!!! D:
Anyways, I dont use MK as much now. I use weegee.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 17, 2010)

Lute said:
			
		

> might still be dropping out of it, but idk


Lute! 

Just ignore Horus, he's trying to say he likes it better. He won't go away, who cares?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2010)

Umm...What exactly does "TOMB 1: A New Beginning" mean?


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 20, 2010)

Neo-Griever said:
			
		

> Umm...What exactly does "TOMB 1: A New Beginning" mean?


It doesn't mean anything. Albert just made it up. This is a circuit. Btw, please stop trolling. :/


----------



## Trela (Feb 21, 2010)

*needs to find a way to keep this Thread active*

Anyways, we finally finished the Winner's Bracket, and it's winner is.....you guessed it.....*dabuz!* The Loser's Bracket only has 14 players left in it, so I wonder who will make it to our champ 

Stick around for updates on the Loser's Bracket!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 21, 2010)

Trela said:
			
		

> *needs to find a way to keep this Thread active*
> 
> Anyways, we finally finished the Winner's Bracket, and it's winner is.....you guessed it.....*dabuz!* The Loser's Bracket only has 14 players left in it, so I wonder who will make it to our champ
> 
> Stick around for updates on the Loser's Bracket!


CoughIknowTrelawon'twin.. So, I wonder who's gonna win loser's.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut, I'm not on enough to even troll for a week because of MW2, I'm just spreading my wisdom so others will try MW2 so go away or get hard scoped while you run.


----------



## bcb (Feb 25, 2010)

Lost to Spirit 2-0.

First match was close, I had a lead... but lost it and Spirit made a comeback.
Second match was stupid, and I did worse than the first one.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Feb 25, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Lost to Spirit 2-0.
> 
> First match was close, I had a lead... but lost it and Spirit made a comeback.
> Second match was stupid, and I did worse than the first one.


Should've stayed Pikachu! Haha, just kidding. I'm sure you did very well. Don't be sad... *Sniff* that makes me sad, too.


----------



## Trela (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok, everyone! We are just a few sets away from the Grand Finals, and upsets have been taking place everywhere! Here's the low down on what's been going on.

After weeks of going through the Loser's Bracket, we finally have our Top 12! The following players are all garanteed Trela Points at the end of TOMB 1:

dabuz
Raffi-X
Trela
Rust
Boxxy
Slicer
Spirit
Smooooooom
Akito
8Bitman
Zen
cornymikey

Congrats to all of you guys! Looking forward to the full Results 

Anyways, TOMB 1 was meant to finish almost a week ago, so I think we need to get this over with. *This Sunday, February 28th, we will complete all of the matches that are left and finish TOMB 1.* I will not be here Saturday, so keep your eyes peeled Sunday for Bracket updates! After we finish TOMB 1, I will make a Wall of Text explaining the future of TOIC 2010 and what changes will be made to the TOMB Series. See yoll then!


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't played any matches in TOMB 1 because of the timezones... Please find someone in the same timezone as me. And maybe we should include our fcs in our posts.


----------



## bcb (Mar 1, 2010)

Results!

1: dabuz (Olimar)/Raffi-X (R.O.B.)/Trela (Rollcario)
2: " "
3: " "
4: Rust (Olimar)
5: Boxxy
5: 8Bitman (R.O.B.)
7: Slicer
7: Spirit (Snake)
9: cornymikey (Luigi/MK)
9: Zen
9: Akito
9: Smooooooom
13: AlMoStLeGeNdArY
13: Crazy
13: Vio
13: bcb (Wario)
17: John102
17: Denver1313
17: Sonic Storm
17: Hub12
17: andyisjudo (Marth/Lucario)
17: Shadowfirex100
17: BHBane (Lucario)
17: diamondj90


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 1, 2010)

;-; I don't see me! Congratulations Albert making 3rd place... Yay. CONGRATULATIONS DABUZ! WOO! ^-^


----------



## bcb (Mar 1, 2010)

It's






vs.






vs.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 1, 2010)

LOL PD! Ahaha Pikmin.


----------



## bcb (Mar 1, 2010)

<--- Look to last page for results.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 1, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> <--- Look to last page for results.


Shouldn't you maybe edit it? :S I'm not on it.. And some of it doesn't look right..


----------



## bcb (Mar 1, 2010)

Azila said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything before 17th place doesn't matter.

Edit: OSNAP.

I just realized when you quote something, you get more bells.


----------



## Trela (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone read up on post #2, the one below the OP!


----------



## John102 (Mar 1, 2010)

NO ONE BEATS DABUZ!

I hate to say it, but I'm glad this thing is finally coming to an end, I want a new tourney with a different bracket although I believe I could beat the last guy I brawled now.

BCB GOT AN EASY BRACKET


----------



## bcb (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^
In my defense I didn't even place high. Both of my loses were to really good people. I could've had Spirit if I truely knew what to do.

And muff1nman could've been hard. We'll never know. He was DQ'd.


----------



## John102 (Mar 1, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> ^^^
> In my defense I didn't even place high. Both of my loses were to really good people. I could've had Spirit if I truely knew what to do.
> 
> And muff1nman could've been hard. We'll never know. He was DQ'd.


Yeah, if I was thinking about how to brawl Wario instead of trying to rage in from under him(got fart KO'ed twice) I would've done better. Wolf owns Wario horizontally, Wario owns Wolf vertically.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 1, 2010)

Horus said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Company 2 > MW2.


----------



## bcb (Mar 2, 2010)

...Good tourney.

Except for the 22 DQ'd, this tourney was a blast. It could've been more of a blast, but hopefully TOMB 2 will run well. Unfortunately, I feel it will have the same or even more DQ'd players because of the more forums participating.

Oh, and DQ'd no longer means Disqualified. DQ'd means Dairy Queen'd now.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 2, 2010)

Who's gonna join TOMB 2?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2010)

wut where?

I didnt like the tourney much because all my matches against good people were lagfi matches. I had to forfeit my match against lute


----------



## John102 (Mar 2, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> wut where?
> 
> I didnt like the tourney much because all my matches against good people were lagfi matches. I had to forfeit my match against lute


Yeah, my matches weren't bad, but if I was brawling someone like Mike or Judo who had horrible lagfi I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 2, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl me, Johnny.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

LMAO Just doing this because we are having our last tourney at TBT but now this has been bothering me even up to now.... WHY DO YOU GIVE ZAY A FREAKING SHOUTOUT AND NOT ME?!?!?!?!? I PLACED HIGHER THAN HIM :/


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> LMAO Just doing this because we are having our last tourney at TBT but now this has been bothering me even up to now.... WHY DO YOU GIVE ZAY A FREAKING SHOUTOUT AND NOT ME?!?!?!?!? I PLACED HIGHER THAN HIM :/


Because him, Zay, and me are TTC buddies. You know, you could've just quoted the part of the post instead of bumping the thread.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to bump it so Trela can see it and so what if he was buddys with him I did good, and he knew me a lot then so atleast he could have given me good job :/ like he did John and Hub who got the same place I did...


----------



## bcb (Jul 1, 2010)

andyisjudo said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he just forgot you. Coulda just mentioned it while the tourney was still going on. Quoting it or leaving a link woulda been easier on all of us.


----------



## andyisjudo (Jul 1, 2010)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> andyisjudo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

